# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aquarium lighting presentation, Aug 8th, San Diego, free!



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Sunday, August 8th at 6:30 PM the San Diego Tropical Fish Society meets! This months presentation is on lighting in your tank for your fish and plants! Free to attend, come hang out with us, bring the kids! (And wife, hubby, neighbors, LOL) Fish Auction of locally raised fish and plants at 6:30 - 7:00 PM, followed by the lighting presentation, then a big raffle table of super prizes (everyone wins something). Need directions, a map, more info email me at [email protected] or call our info line at (619)281-3474
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.SanDiegoTropicalFish.com

The San Diego Tropical Fish Society meets the second Sunday of every month in room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San Diego (Next to the San Diego Zoo) at 6:30 PM. Guests are super welcome, meetings are free to attend, so please come by and hang out! We have a presentation on something fish related, a mini fish show, auctions, raffles, field trips, big fish shows, more! More more information, a map to the club meetings, or questions, please feel free to email me (Barbara) at [email protected] or call our info line at (619)281-FISH 
This club has been going since the 1940's, and there are some very knowledgeable aquarists in the club, come pick their brains about fish!

See you there soon!


----------

